# Indicativo o Sujuntivo o Condicional?



## cinamon_at

Hola!

Folgender Satz bereitet mir Probleme:

Pedro, te llevaría a Madrid y desde allí coges el trén.

Pedro, te llevaría a Madrid y desde allí cojas el trén.

Pedro, te llevaría a Madrid y desde allí cogerías el trén.

Es wird eine Reise geplant, die in Kürze beginnen soll. Ich weiss, dass der Zug alle zwei Stunden aus Madrid abfährt, aber Pedro weiss noch gar nichts und ich weiss auch nicht, ob Pedro überhaupt mit dem Plan einverstanden ist.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, da sich für mich alle drei Sätze ganz normal anhören.


----------



## heidita

Hola cini: Mejor todo en presente

Pedro el plan es el siguiente: 

Te llevo a Madrid y desde ahí coges el tren.


----------



## Duometri

heidita said:


> Hola cini: Mejor todo en presente
> 
> Pedro el plan es el siguiente:
> 
> Te llevo a Madrid y desde ahí coges el tren.


 
De acuerdo con Heidita. Mejor en presente.

Saludos.


----------



## elroy

Si quieres preguntarle a Pedro directamente si está de acuerdo con el plan, podrías decir: "Pedro, ¿estás de acuerdo con que te lleve a Madrid y que desde allí cojas el tren?"  O por ejemplo, "Tengo planeado llevarte a Madrid para que desde allí cojas el tren.  ¿Qué te parece?".


----------



## jester.

Heidita, ¿por qué recomiendas que todo se escriba en el presente? Como se hace referencia al futuro, yo diría: "Te llevaré a Madrid y desde ahí cogerás el tren." ¿Estoy equivocado?


----------



## Udo

Dieses Konditional ist mehr für irreale Geschehnisse zu gebrauchen.
Te llevaría a Madrid (pero el coche está en el taller).
Formal gesehen müsste dein 3. Satz passen: (Si estuvieras de acuerdo) te llevaría ... Aber so unwahrscheinlich ist es ja gar nicht.


----------



## cinamon_at

AHA!! Ich danke Euch allen sehr herzlich für die Erklärungen.


----------



## heidita

jester. said:


> Heidita, ¿por qué recomiendas que todo se escriba en el presente? Como se hace referencia al futuro, yo diría: "Te llevaré a Madrid y desde ahí cogerás el tren." ¿Estoy equivocado?


 
Sí, jester, esto sería poco habitual. Ten en cuanta, que el viaje no está del todo planeado y no sabemos si a Pedro le apetece ese plan. 

Usando el futuro afirmas tajantemente que esto va a ocurrir. 

Solemos usar el presente en sentido futuro en español en este caso. 

Eigentlich würde ich auch in Deutsch dieselbe Zeitform wählen:

Was meinst Du Pedro: Ich bringe Dich mit dem Auto nach Madrid und von da aus nimmst Du den Zug.


----------



## jester.

Bueno, ahora entiendo que el futuro sólo se emplea en el caso de que el viaje ya esté planeado firmemente.


----------



## cinamon_at

Hola liebe Heidi und auch alle anderen Mitkämpfer!

Hm, die Situation ist so, dass Pedro auf Vorschläge wartet, wie man die Reise beginnen könnte. Auf Deutsch schriebe ich: Pedro, ich würde dich nach Madrid bringen und dort könntest du dann den Zug nehmen. Ich möchte Pedro auf jeden Fall die Gelegenheit lassen, einen anderen Vorschlag zu machen. Er soll nicht glauben, dass ich über ihn bestimmt habe und alles festgelegt ist. Deswegen hatte ich den condicional gewählt und dann wusste ich halt nicht mehr, welche Zeit im Nebensatz gehört (dass er den Zug nehmen könnte, wenn er wollte...) Denn Pedro könnte ja auch sagen: "Bring mich lieber nach Valladolid, dort besuche ich einen Freund und mit dem fahre ich dann weiter." oder "Madrid ist ok, aber ich nehm dort lieber den Bus."

Hab ich die Sache jetzt verkompliziert? Oder vereinfacht?


----------



## heidita

Ich würde weiterhin Präsens nehmen, cinni.

¿Qué te parece, Pedro? Te llevo a Madrid y luego coges ahí el tren. 

o

Te llevo a Madrid y luego coges ahí el tren, ¿qué te parece?


----------



## cinamon_at

Hola Heidi!

Klar, mit dem "qué te parece" wird auf jeden Fall ausgedrückt, dass er auch noch was mitreden darf. Aber ohne dem Zusatz ist der condicional doch die elgantere, will sagen höflichere, Variante.

Ich könnte Dich nach Madrid bringen und dort könntest du dann den Zug nehmen.
Te podría llevar a Madrid y allí podrías coger el tren. 

Einverstanden?


----------



## Udo

Hallo Cinamon !
Ich kann jetzt nichts darüber sagen, was stilistisch das richtigste wäre. Nach deiner Erklärung finde ich deinen Vorschlag gar nicht so abwegig, im Deutschen macht man es ja auch.
Nun zu deiner Frage: Im 2. Satzteil muss dann auch Konditional _cogería _stehen. Alles, was von der hypotetischen Bedingung, ausgesprochen oder unausgesprochen, abhängt, steht in dieser Form. Si ganara en la lotería compraría esto, dejaría de trabajar. Luego iría a ... y ya no tendría que ...
Grüße


----------



## heidita

cinamon_at said:


> Te podría llevar a Madrid y allí podrías coger el tren.
> 
> )


 
Así está bien.


----------



## Udo

jester. said:


> Bueno, ahora entiendo que el futuro sólo se emplea en el caso de que el viaje ya esté planeado firmemente.


¡Oigan! Casi todo de que se habla cotidianamente tiene lugar en el futuro cercano o mediano, y casi siempre para eso se emplea el presente.
¡Pero también en alemán! Hagan la prueba. Con respeto al uso del futuro y del presente los dos idiomas no difieren mucho.
Saludos


----------



## cinamon_at

Unglaublich, welche Diskussion ein einfacher Satz hervor rufen kann und wieviele Hintergründe man bedenken muss.

Also, wenn der Satz:
Te podría llevar a Madrid y allí podrías coger el tren. 

richtig ist, dann sollte doch auch der Satz:

Te llevaría a Madrid y allí cogerías el trén.

richtig sein. 

Ich hab mir doch nur ein paar Wörter gespart. 

Oder etwa nicht? (Ich bezweifle mittlerweile ja fast schon, dass ich noch richtig Deutsch kann, haha)


----------

